# Need Help Tracing Band Numbers



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Someone found a banded pigeon on Long Island & called me. I made an attempt to trace it, but WEB-TV will not allow me to access the site. Please help. Thanks. 

The pigeon has two bands:
IF A 2003 12883
2735 A ATU 05

Phyll


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Phyll,

You need to contact:

A I.F. Stock
Val Matteucci ................................(516)794-3612
P. O. Box 374 Hicksville, NY 11802

He is the secretary for the IF organization .. strange that this bird has both an IF band and an American Tippler Union band (ATU) .. the ATU contact is:

http://www.tipplers.com/atu/

Go with Clarence Williams ..

Also strange that the years are different .. this was just discussed today on the board about people using old bands for new birds.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The "A" bands are IF stock bands. You will have to contact:

Val Matteucci
516-794-3612

He may be able to help you


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

This is a long-shot here, but try: Val Matteucci (516) 794-3612


<edit>
DOH! Others were quicker detectives then me...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Looks like Val is getting a call about this bird!

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

You're right, Terry! 
Thanks to all of you.

Phyll


----------



## jboard (Jun 26, 2012)

I found a banded pigeon with a band on each leg,one blue one green. The numbers on the band say CVR 844 2010. I can't find a club registered with this info. Please help. Contact me at [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

ok i have a band that say IPB/b/19349/2011
and 
IPB/r/17923/2008
what do theses stand for pls help 

might need a privet message too still learning this site thanx


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can call Foy's Pigeon Supply and they can look up those numbers.
(612) 537-4242.


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

ok mainly wanted to know what the r and the b stood for and at that site it says b is racering pigeon and r is rollers but the one with the r on the band is a 2008 and the ones with the b on the band is an 2011 and they all look to be the same age very much the same


----------

